# Wrotham Heath GC Kent



## User20205 (Jun 10, 2012)

Played here in a society day on Friday 8th June. In the gale force winds & the rain !!

Our society plays a mix of courses all in the Kent/Sussex area, the cheap & cheerful, to some decent courses like Littlestone & Crowborough. 

Wrotham Heath was priced at the lower end, and looked on the short side, so I really wasn't expecting much. How wrong I was. 

It was a proper treat, despite the weather. The start/finish has a real parkland feel. With 1/9/10& 18 being on a flatish section of ground by the clubhouse. This really could be anywhere and is probably the weakest part of the course. It really gets going holes 2-7 and 11-16

This bit of the course is played through a couple of wooded valleys. It has a proper heathland feel, with heather, gorse and pine flanking the fairways. The standout holes for me were, 3, a tight downhill par 5 that reminds me a bit of the 3rd on the monty @ Celtic Manor. The 4th a really tight 350 si1 par 4. It looks easy on the card but the tee shot is tough, and the 12th, a 360 yard par 4 along a ridge. 

The greens were cracking but my putting didn't do them justice. I blame the wind !

it maybe doesn't belong in the top course bracket, as some of the holes are a bit weak. But for a Â£30 visitor green fee it is proper value. We paid Â£55 for 36 holes/bacon roll/lunch.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 10, 2012)

I played there 3 weeks ago and agree with what you say. On the day the greens were magnificent and we have an arrangement between my club  and them for a Â£15 round - good value both ways! Add to that a very tidy 76  and a happy afternoon!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2012)

My mate Norman keeps on about Wrotham Heath. He's never played it himself but has heard many good things about it. Seems odd that I have driven by it loads and loads of times and never got round to playing it either. Maybe I'll put that right this summer.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			My mate Norman keeps on about Wrotham Heath. He's never played it himself but has heard many good things about it. Seems odd that I have driven by it loads and loads of times and never got round to playing it either. Maybe I'll put that right this summer.
		
Click to expand...

you'll like it! :thup:  only 2 elevated greens from memory


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2012)

therod said:



			you'll like it! :thup:  only 2 elevated greens from memory 

Click to expand...

Lol! (Can't do smilies for some reason!).
The thing that has always put me off (I guess) is that the view from the road makes the course look flat and featureless. Sounds like it has got hidden charms.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Lol! (Can't do smilies for some reason!).
The thing that has always put me off (I guess) is that the view from the road makes the course look flat and featureless. Sounds like it has got hidden charms.
		
Click to expand...

those first/last holes are a bit flat. The rest are completely different. I was surprised. Standing on the 3rd tee, I thought this is pretty good ! as Chris said good greens also.


----------



## CrapHacker18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brilliant

This is serendipity at it's finest.

I drove past it last Thursday, and was going to ask if anyone had played it.

Thanks for the heads up.

:thup:


----------

